# ganymed-ssh2.har: ftp-Verbindung über ftp-Proxy



## michaelarban (15. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu der java-library ganymed-ssh2.jar:

ich weiss, dass man damit eine SFTP-Verbindung über einen HTTP-Proxy aufbauen kann.

- Kann man mit ganymed-ssh2.jar auch eine FTP-Verbindung über einen FTP-Proxy aufbauen? Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir bitte ein Code-Beispiel zuschicken?

- Kann man mit ganymed-ssh2.jar auch eine SFTP-Verbindung über einen FTP-Proxy aufbauen? Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir bitte ein Code-Beispiel zuschicken?

- Kann man mit ganymed-ssh2.jar auch eine FTP-Verbindung über einen HTTP-Proxy aufbauen? Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir bitte ein Code-Beispiel zuschicken?

danke


----------



## HoaX (16. Feb 2011)

Die Antworten stehen sicherlich alle in der Doku. Und wenn es nicht erwähnt wird, dann wird es auch nicht gehen.

Wieso sollte eine SSH-Lib überhaupt eine FTP-Verbindung herstellen können...?


----------



## xjCoder (22. Feb 2011)

michaelarban hat gesagt.:


> - Kann man mit ganymed-ssh2.jar auch eine FTP-Verbindung über einen FTP-Proxy aufbauen? Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir bitte ein Code-Beispiel zuschicken?
> - Kann man mit ganymed-ssh2.jar auch eine SFTP-Verbindung über einen FTP-Proxy aufbauen? Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir bitte ein Code-Beispiel zuschicken?


...also lt. Doku: Nein   
	
	
	
	





```
At the moment, only HTTP proxies are supported.
```



michaelarban hat gesagt.:


> - Kann man mit ganymed-ssh2.jar auch eine FTP-Verbindung über einen HTTP-Proxy aufbauen? Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir bitte ein Code-Beispiel zuschicken?


...also eigentlich sieht ganymed nur SFTP vor - für FTP solltest Du auf eine andere Library zurückgreifen...


----------

